

Mobile ads suck. What's next? - libovness
http://blog.appsfire.com/mobile-ads-suck-whats-next/

======
l0gicpath
Beggars can't be choosers. There are only a handful of revenue models out
there and advertisement has and will continue be one of them, it'll certainly
be the most common choice for free apps.

Whom ever wrote this article was too infuriated they came across as childish
and presented weak arguments. Most of the points are highly subjective.

That being said, no doubt the current state of mobile advertisement is in a
bad shape. I'll agree to that, but I wont agree to the need for eliminating
them.

As it currently stands, IMHO the real problem with mobile advertisement is
that they are designed with the reminiscences of the web. That's doing no one
any good, albeit the current development in mobile devices they are still
limited in display space and will continue to be so. That's kind of the whole
point behind a mobile device, being small and portable.

So there is too little space to spare for an ad to appear and not interfere
with the user's experience using the app. Unlike websites, most ads would
surround the content and with the current screen sizes, it's fair to say that
a visitor can enjoy an uninterrupted experience (unless there are other ad
forms than banners presented).

I don't think one solution fits the bill, most apps would have different
requirements. Take Twitter for instance and Facebook. Their contextual ads are
quite unobtrusive for most users. Other apps can easily and unobtrusively use
banner ads that match their design well enough that it feels like a part of it
and gets out of the user's way.

I'd blame the drop-in ads solutions that developers use for their apps.

~~~
k__
The problem isn't the "revenue model", but the state of app quality!

Apps are the new shit, half of my fellow computer science students stopped
what they wanted to to and started "making mobile apps" when I was in
university.

Now we have a big bunch of people with no clue, how to make good software.
They pump their stuff into the app stores and hope to make the next instagram.

The customers would surely pay if the could be safe that the apps are good,
but most aren't and this even lets the good apps seem bad.

Like always, it's a product problem and not a business problem.

------
eonil
All the ads are basically suck and spam including this article. This is
disgusting.

